# 150 Hps



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey everyone. I just was wondering about safety issues with a 150 watt HPS ?? I was always a CFL guy but im currently grow some autos and I dont really see the point anymore of buying 6-10 2700k CFL's instead a 150 watt HPS that would prob do a much better job. My situation is that im growing in a closet and thats decent size. Im just worried about heat issues. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

Also do HPS make a ton of noise ?


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Also do HPS make a ton of noise ?



Why would they make a ton of noise? Are you speaking of a ballast? The good digitals are completely silent. 150 hps is a good start but i'd recommend you look into the DIY Dual 150 watt hps cool tube the THG posted. 

No danger if done correctly. If your worried just get an automatic fire extinguisher. They sell them at hydro stores. It will go off if a certain temp is hit.

EDIT - For poor choice of words, i took them out. Sorry about that, BSki8950.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

You might be high I dunno. The question was "Hey everyone. I just was wondering about safety issues with a 150 watt HPS ?? " ... not too hard to understand. Like i said im a CFL guy just lookin for some input on a 150 watt HPS. I have never used them so i dont know if they make noise thats why i asked the question. Thanks for the info on the automatic extinguisher.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not sure I get the question either.  What safety issues are you worried about?  While magnetic ballasts will make some noise, they are relatively quiet when compared to say your fans.

How large is your growing space?  Lighting needs are determined by your sq footage.  For flowering, you want 5000 lumens per sq ft.  So a 150W HPS will be good for about 3 sq ft.  Lumen for lumen, HPS are actually less expensive to buy and operate than CFLs and also produce less heat and more bud.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 15, 2010)

Mag ballasts make hardly any sound at all. A low hum.
I run two remote-ballast 150 HPS, works fine for me, 4 plant setup. You might like to add 100W of CFL like I do, I believe the added blue-white improves yield significantly. No real safety issues if you do it properly.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

The safety issues I was wondering about were heat issues. I have heard of some HPS making a humming noise. Yea Ive actually read some of your posts about the benefits of the HPS vs CFLs. The grow space is a little over 3 sq ft. Its a micro grow with autos. Im always worried about air exchange. Thanks.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey thanks alot leafminer. Currently im running a 125 watt CFL so im thinking if i run them both then I will be alright.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/150-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-High-Pressure-Sodium-System-Sun_W0QQitemZ400081794133QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d26bbb455

Thats the one im looking at


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> You might be high I dunno. The question was "Hey everyone. I just was wondering about safety issues with a 150 watt HPS ?? " ... not too hard to understand. Like i said im a CFL guy just lookin for some input on a 150 watt HPS. I have never used them so i dont know if they make noise thats why i asked the question. Thanks for the info on the automatic extinguisher.



Don't take it personal but the HPS question does not make sense at all. :holysheep: There are HPS lights in just about every building you go in. No safety issues unless you put a poor DIY HPS system together with incorrect wiring or something. The extinguisher is a piece of mind thing, I may get one myself as they are not that much.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/150-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-High-Pressure-Sodium-System-Sun_W0QQitemZ400081794133QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d26bbb455
> 
> Thats the one im looking at



It would work but just know that is the very low end of HPS/Ballast set ups. A digital 250 watt would be the best choice as I'm not sure will see a lot of difference, you should see some difference of course in yield but i dunno. Space itself chews up a lot of lumens fast and a single 150 watt HPS is a little shy in performance. The dual 150 watt DIY cool tube systems create some nice yeilds as Leafminer and Art and THG has posted. Probably more using them I just can't remember everyone that is. 

No worries, go for the HPS even if it is 150 watt because you can build on it from here if you want.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

not taking it personal but everytime ive answered a question from someone whos new to a different area of growing I dont try and make them feel like a fool.. I understand HPS are everywhere but I just wasnt sure if it was going to be an issue in a small area with the heat.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> not taking it personal but everytime ive answered a question from someone whos new to a different area of growing I dont try and make them feel like a fool.. I understand HPS are everywhere but I just wasnt sure if it was going to be an issue in a small area with the heat.



Certainly never meant that at all. If you heard me say it in person you might think differently about what I said. reading it online is different in a lot of ways cause you can read into it several ways i guess so hard to tell. I wanna help,not hurt. Sorry about that if I offended you at all. Just didn't make sense to me and it still really doesn't. I guess I have just been around HPS/MH lighting a bit more and If thinking about it the high bay lights do make some noise but its the ballast humming not the light itself. The grow lights seem to be much better and digital being the best for noise because there is none from what i can tell unless you lay your ear on the ballast.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

No prob jackson.. You are right maybe i took it the wrong way. my bad. Thanks for the info. Yea im thinking I might get that 150 watt if I cant find anything better that doesnt kill the wallet.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

i veg with cfls, then 2 weeks before flowering is initiated they go under the HPS!


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> No prob jackson.. You are right maybe i took it the wrong way. my bad. Thanks for the info. Yea im thinking I might get that 150 watt if I cant find anything better that doesnt kill the wallet.



I can understand that for sure. Let us know if you do get it and how you like it. I actually found that the "HTG Brand stuff is really good at least the 10,000 lumen 2 foot T-5 light that was HTG but it's really a GrowBrite I think? Very good quality light to be honest and blows away anything at the hardware stores so that 150 might just be a decent light too.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

BSki8950, I read this question below and then read your question and thought i was being punked or something so i was probably being a little sarcastic, definitely my bad for sure. 



> wow i didnt know there waz a difference between cannibus nd marijuana. wat iz tha difference? can som1 tell me.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2010)

hahaha Yea my question looks briliant compared to that


----------



## leafminer (Mar 15, 2010)

Heat is only an issue if you have NO fans at all. And even then, not a safety issue. I ran both my lamps without any ventilation on my first indoor grow, only 4 sq ft,  no problems. Your micro grow will do well.


----------



## Localfan420 (Mar 16, 2010)

i am using a sun system 150 watt with an all-in-one hood and enclosed ballast. i have a small closet 3x3x8 and put an oscillating fan in there temps stay low around 74 degrees...you'll need ventilation no doubt, but not much at all... i just leave the door open a crack and the fan makes the most noise


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/150-watt-HPS-GR...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d26bbb455
> 
> Thats the one im looking at



Before you jump, also check out the 150w HPS offered by Machiela's Orchids also on eBay.

I know they are the same price, but I've ordered other things from him (he also does direct sales), and his prices on the whole are way below anyone else.  Many things are offered with free shipping also and he has had everything from the Sunlight Supply catalog that I've needed.

At least, check him out.

DD


----------



## high before and after (Mar 16, 2010)

When you screw in your bulbs do not touch the lamp with your bare hands, the oils can bake onto the lamp and cause it damage. Use a soft cloth while touching the lamp. Do not let water get on the lamp especially when the lamp is hot. If contact occurs with oils or water shut the lamp off immediately, let it cool, and clean it with either soft cloth with/without rubbing alcohol.

Train a fan onto your ballast and try to keep it high off the ground, perhaps on a strong shelf. Make sure the electric cord setup looks like this= (U) from ballast to outlet so any water on the cord runs off the cord, and not lead _into_ the outlet. 

You should plug it into a rated surge protector to be on the safer side.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the help... I really appreciate high before and after those are some of the things I was worried about


----------



## leafminer (Mar 16, 2010)

Honestly, I would get a 250W instead. The price is hardly any different. I've seen 250W ballasts for $35 many times on EBay. And - a big plus - you could use a ceramic metal halide (latest technology) bulb in a 250 but not in a 150.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

I grow with a dual 150 watt HPS in a cardboard box, but only in the winter :hubba:


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 16, 2010)

ok i will take a peak around thanks for the advice.


----------

